# IE8 crashes on startup ntdll.dll error?



## manuscript (Dec 11, 2010)

When I start Internet Explorer x32 it crashes on startup.

event logger gives:

Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16671, time stamp: 0x4c86f9be
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16559, time stamp: 0x4ba9b29c
Exception code: 0xc00000fd
Fault offset: 0x0003ad91
Faulting process id: 0x1b28
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb991669dacf2c
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
Report Id: a8975710-0509-11e0-a7de-005056c00008

I don't have issues with firefox and internet explorer x64 though....

any ideas how to tackle this?

I used adplus to make a dump but I dunno how to interpret the files. 
for adplus I used the command:
adplus.exe -crash -nodumponfirst -minionsecond -quiet -pn iexplore.exe -o c:\dumps

Thanks


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to the Tech Support Forum!

I would imagine that this is caused by a dodgy addon. As a quick test of our theory, please go to Start Orb > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Internet Explorer (no add-ons) 

You can see where we are going with this, by looking at this article: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2006/07/25/678113.aspx

Good luck!

Richard


----------



## manuscript (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. 

IE8 can startup without crashing with no Add-Ons but it crashes as soon as I try to load a website or open a new tab.

I did try to disable all add-ons


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

manuscript said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> IE8 can startup without crashing with no Add-Ons but it crashes as soon as I try to load a website or open a new tab.
> 
> I did try to disable all add-ons


So even without any addons it crashes? That is very strange. Is it the same sort of crash, in ntdll.dll?


----------



## manuscript (Dec 11, 2010)

yup get this:

Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16671, time stamp: 0x4c86f9be
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16559, time stamp: 0x4ba9b29c
Exception code: 0xc00000fd
Fault offset: 0x0002dfba
Faulting process id: 0xd90
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb99f421e9f119
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
Report Id: a1125a28-05e7-11e0-b022-005056c00008

if it's of any use, I think I was playing around with some of those freeware proxy server programs around that time. I suspect that may be the cause.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

How recent is this? Would a System Restore be feasable? Otherwise, try:

Start Orb > Control Panel > Internet Options > Connections > LAN Settings, and uncheck everything > OK

Good luck!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*0xc00000fd* = stack overflow

Reset IE8 x86 - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## manuscript (Dec 11, 2010)

Resetting didn't fix it. 

I did have Adobe Master Collection CS4 and CS5 installed though.

Uninstalled CS4 whilst I was cleaning up hard drive space and now IE8 works again.... Maybe Flash CS4 and CS5 were clashing somewhere?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

CS4 & CS5 clashing is possible.

Do you have a 3rd party firewall installed - NIS, N360, KIS, McAfee, etc...?


----------



## manuscript (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah KIS


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Remove KIS - http://jcgriff2.com/A-V_Removal_Tools/KIS_Removal.html

Reboot upon completion.

Install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/ 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

